

Global Site Speed Overview: How Fast Are Websites Around The World? - igrigorik
http://analytics.blogspot.com/2012/04/global-site-speed-overview-how-fast-are.html

======
igrigorik
Why are we slow? An average page weighs in at ~1MB: <http://bit.ly/IRUzXD> \-
60% images, 18% JS, and a touch of html. Yikes.

